# Does the worrying ever stop?



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I am quite a worrier by nature but I feel it is getting out control!

I am worrying about everything....

First it's the meds, then the egg transfer will it work? That's then replaced by 2 ww will that be a positive. Great mine is but now the worries are will it continue to be positive? I have already had a bleed so I worried about that. That has been confirmed as being a blood clot so now I am worried about that. I have my next scan booked for next Friday (7w4 d) and I will worry now until the scan for every symptom/lack of symptom/am I going to miscarry .....you hear what I'm saying!

So does the worrying ever stop? What ways do you ladies have to manage it? 

Xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

oh wookster

you want the short answer ............. no, it doesn't stop!!!!! , unfortunately. you replace 1 worry with another worry, and another and another, it is never ending.  BIG  
to you, you sound like you need them
     

take care
jade xxxxxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wookster I am in the same situation got my first bfp ever but can't stop worrying. First the crampibg and then the continuous spotting and now I am worrying about my first scan on wed. It is a never ending journey full of worries. But who can blame us it's not like we can click our fingers and get pregnant


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Wookster, 

I'm sorry to say the worrying doesn't end, I'm 24 weeks and still a worry wart but on the positive side it has got gradually less intense. I still find lots of things to worry about but I think that's normal after all we've gone through. I hope you find a way to relax and it gets easier for you x


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Wookster,

Unfortunately, Im sorry to say, I also worried the whole way through my pregnancy replacing one worry for another; to the point I asked to meet with the counsellor from the clinic. Felt much more reassured when I began to feel the baby move: but then, it also brought a whole different level of worry when I didn't feel it moving as often as I thought I should  . 

Now my lo is almost 18 months and just totally perfect.  I loved being pregnant and holding my baby in my arms for the very first time was sooo worth every second of the stress and anxiety.  In reflection though, I wish I had spent more time enjoying the experience and less time stressing! Now, I am embarrassed to say, Ive been left feeling slightly resentful of girls I meet who sail through pregnancy with never a second thought that baby won't arrive safely. Fortunately for us, I was worrying over nothing: sure it will be the same for you 

Congratulations on your BFP   Know it's difficult, given every we go through, but try to enjoy every second; it's truly a magical time and it really does pass way too fast! 

Millie x


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I know be the worrier I am that I will just replace one worry with another! I guess I need to find ways to manage it the best I can without making myself Ill or like you Millie seeking help from a counsellor! 

Evans80 - it seems like we are experiencing the same with our pregnancies I am only a few days ahead of you think ... 

I really want to enjoy every day if I can as I know if successful to full term it will most likely be my one and only time of being pregnant. 

Gosh it's soooo hard ! 

Xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm 46 years of age and my Dad says he still worries about me so I guess the worry really doesn't ever stop  

Turia x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wookster I am 6 weeks pregnant and am due for my first scan on wed 2nd april because my obg is suspecting an ectopic because of the cramping and spotting. Now cramping and spotting has stopped so I am hoping everything is ok but I am so stressed about the first scan.  Have you had your first scan yet?


----------



## Moonface kitty (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think the worrying ever stops unfortunately I wish I had a fast forward button to get to Sept to meet my little man. I honestly dont think I'll ever enjoy my pregnancy due to all the constant worries. One thing I will suggest though is once you are a bit further gone get yourself a Doppler so you can listen to babys heartbeat for reassurance during times of worry. X


----------



## Wookster (Jan 17, 2013)

Evan80 - I had spotting last sunday night and have had loads of cramps, twinges, pulling etc so called my clinic monday morning and because of my history of ectopic they squeezed me in for an initial quick scan just to make sure a) it was in the right place and b) to rule out miscarriage. I have to say I felt physically sick walking into that hospital so I know how your feeling. 

Luckily it was in the right place so that took a weight of my mind and not only that got to see little flicking heartbeat too so that was amazing, they couldn't quite measure it though because of how it was laying. They did notice a small blood clot beside it which they say could have caused the bleeding and hopefully my body will absorb that in time. But I am still having all sorts of cramps and twinges!

I have my proper first scan this friday coming and will be 7w 4d then. 

I know everyone is different evan80, but when I had my ectopic my bleeding didn't stop, that too started on a sunday night (always a weekend isn't it) when i was 6 weeks and my first visit to the hospital for that was the monday, but it wasn't until the following monday that they could confirm that it was indeed an ectopic and then i was operated on the next morning. My cramps were pretty much one sided and low down, more sort of in the groin area and looking back I felt really unwell. I also noticed that on that sunday morning when i woke up all my pregnancy symptoms I had been experiencing had gone and I remember remarking to my husband that something was wrong as I didn't feel sick, have sore boobs and of course this was then accompanied by the bleeding.

I have everything crossed for you for wednesday and am sure your scan will show everything is as it should be. x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

so sorry worriers but the worry never stops. I have been given a date for induction in 18 sleeps time and i am Still Worried. It's always there. unless i distract myself, in which case i feel guilty afterwards for not having been worrying. 

i'm jealous of people who sail through without worry but the truth is it is hindsight that tells all, it is easy to look back and say i shouldn't have worried but i didn't know, even yesterday, what today or tomorrow would bring... 

sometimes all there is is hope.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wookster I am so glad everything went well with your scan and that the little embie implanted in the right place and that you managed to hear a heartbeat.

The cramps that I'm having are very low down and close to the vagina on the right side and sometimes it radiates all the way round my lower back.  But I have no bleeding.  The pain is not continuous either - there are days when I cramp a lot and then there are days when I don't feel one single cramp.  Sometimes I am more suspecting that this could be an ovarian cyst which developed due to medications.  Yesterday i started having a lot of tingling in my belly button.  But I had a laparascopy a few years ago so I'm thinking that I am getting this tingling sensation because of scar tissue.  

My husband was like if this really is an ectopic pregnancy and you are getting pains from that, you probably wouldn't be able to stand on your feet.  But I can't help worrying - I just hope everything will go well during Wednesday's scan.  

Best of luck for your follow-up scan


----------

